# Jig hook crawfish fly



## Killerfuzz (Aug 15, 2019)

Here is a crawfish pattern inspired by a fly that mcfly angler ties. Enjoy














Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

The fly looks great. I use the 60 degree jig hook on a lot of my Redfish flies. I like the way it let's the fly stand up when it sets on the bottom.


----------



## ran.fisherman (Jul 17, 2020)

Hello, I am Ran. I love Fly Fishing. The Clouser Minnow Fly is great If you wish to catch the gamefish. 

The Clouser Minnow is one of the most popular and productive fly patterns around. Anglers use it on all types of water, and it works wonders for catching a wide range of gamefish.


----------



## DoveBucket (Feb 7, 2019)

Great looking fly! It would work great on the Guadalupe!


----------



## Killerfuzz (Aug 15, 2019)

Thanks everyone

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoveBucket (Feb 7, 2019)

Have you fished it yet?


----------



## Killerfuzz (Aug 15, 2019)

DoveBucket said:


> Have you fished it yet?


Yes

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ran.fisherman (Jul 17, 2020)

How did it go? We've been slaying it with these little muddler minnow patterns over the last couple months. Worked on trout and bass too!

Interested to hear what you used there!


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Great looking fly right there.


----------

